# Dry start wood mould



## fabihanski (4 Feb 2021)

Hi all, simple question really (hopefully).

 I have some small bits of wood that I am dry starting in a very humid closed terrarium, it has developed a fuzz like mould or fungus all over one side. 
*Could this hurt Java Moss or Anubis? Could it hurt any of the other semi aquatic aquarium plants? *
i spritzed the mouldy bits of the wood with h2o2 3% and have been told by a trusted friend that cinammon powder works against mould, but if the mould is unlikey to hurt the plants, I’d rather just let it fizzle out.
I had soaked the wood in bleach and then for a few weeks in hot water from kettle changing water every day, but it didn’t seem to help


----------



## SRP3006 (4 Feb 2021)

When I did my dry start I removed the wood to stop the mould spreading. Moss will attach to the wood when the tank is flooded so its probably your easiest option.
IMO mould will damage your plants.


----------



## zozo (4 Feb 2021)

There are different kinds of mould, but as long it is white or light grey in colour you don't really have to worry that much. It's a pretty normal process we can't get around, just wait it out and it will disappear on its own. If you have a pet shop or lfs with a terrarium section nearby that sells springtails then buy these and add them to the tank (Also in case of the aquarium during the dry start). Springtails are harmless and eat mould it will help... Once the tank as flooded all springtails will float to the surface then scoop them off and throw them somewhere outdoors so they can go on living a happy life.

Collecting some dirt and or moss from outdoors and add this to the tank might introduce springtails as well for free.









						Springtail - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Andrew Butler (5 Feb 2021)

fabihanski said:


> have been told by a trusted friend that cinammon powder works against mould


It didn't work for me.


----------



## fabihanski (6 Feb 2021)

zozo said:


> There are different kinds of mould, but as long it is white or light grey in colour you don't really have to worry that much. It's a pretty normal process we can't get around, just wait it out and it will disappear on its own. If you have a pet shop or lfs with a terrarium section nearby that sells springtails then buy these and add them to the tank (Also in case of the aquarium during the dry start). Springtails are harmless and eat mould it will help... Once the tank as flooded all springtails will float to the surface then scoop them off and throw them somewhere outdoors so they can go on living a happy life.
> 
> Collecting some dirt and or moss from outdoors and add this to the tank might introduce springtails as well for free.
> 
> ...


I've ordered some springtails to start a culture, looks like they'll also be useful for the terraria I have. Thank you, I hope that clears up the all the mould


----------



## zozo (6 Feb 2021)

I have several small terraria setups and all initially developed some mould, some worse and a bit longer than others.
But it always does go away after a while when it runs out of nutrients I guess. I always use mosses from outdoor to get some critters in it. If it's not hermetically closed some will eventually come and find the terrarium on its own devices. At least that's what I see in my Paludarium that has some landmass and springtails in it without me adding any.

But culturing and adding them can speed things up... They have more benefits than only fungi on their diet. Dart frog keepers like to use them as food for the frogs too. 

Good luck...


----------



## fabihanski (1 Mar 2021)

Andrew Butler said:


> It didn't work for me.


It didn't end up working for me either 🤣


----------



## fabihanski (1 Mar 2021)

zozo said:


> Collecting some dirt and or moss from outdoors and add this to the tank might introduce springtails as well for free.


I bought a starter culture of springtails and it cleared it up, thank you 🙏I wish I could get them to breed faster now! They seem to love cheerios 🤣


----------

